

The reinvention of the night - wallflower
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/tls/public/article780998.ece

======
gwern
The book sounds good, but better than the review would be reading
[http://www.historycooperative.org/journals/ahr/106.2/ah00034...](http://www.historycooperative.org/journals/ahr/106.2/ah000343.html)

